# Schläuche und mäntel platzen???



## thomsteff (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi. Mein Bruder und mein Neffe fahren ein 20" BMX. Bei beiden sind in kurzer zeit die Schläuche geplatzt bei kleiner Action(Treppen und 80cm Drops). Gibts da speziele Schläuche oder was haben sie falsch gemacht??? Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## man1ac (11. Oktober 2005)

entweder zu wenig lusft drin und er ist durchgeschlagen oder du hattest den schluach falsch drauf sodas er dir zur seite rausgequollen ist oder du hattest risse im mantel und der schlauch ist dir da rausgeplatzt

ansonsten gibt es fatty schläuche sind um einiges dicker als normale schläuche und die halten auch mehr sind aber auch so ungefähr 45x 18³² mal schwerer als normale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (11. Oktober 2005)

gibts 24" Zoll BMX? ^^ Ne aber is auch eine technik sache und man macht keine sinnlosen Drops mitm BMX


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2005)

ich wette keine hohlkammerfelgen..... ich würd ma nachschaun, wo des dann platzt, so is ne ferndiagnose doch schon recht schwierig


----------



## GizzZ (12. Oktober 2005)

wie viel gramm wiegt denn so eon fatty schlauch mehr als ein normaler? Weil ich hab jetzt mein 6. snakebite hinten -.- und das is sowas von nervig da würd ich ein paar gramm mehr schon ertragen.


----------



## evil_rider (13. Oktober 2005)

fahren lernen, dann bruch man auch keine dicken schläuche!


----------



## billi (13. Oktober 2005)

da würd ich einfach mal sagen das du zu wenig reifendruck hast , denn bei 5 bar , die ich z.b. habe ist sowas  sogut wie unmöglich , egal mit welchem schlauch (und ich bin bestimmt einer der schwersten fahrer hier im forum)


----------



## evil_rider (13. Oktober 2005)

achja, und im übrigen heißt es REIFEN und nicht mantel oder decke!


----------



## -Biohazard- (13. Oktober 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> gibts 24" Zoll BMX?



JA



			
				GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel gramm wiegt denn so eon fatty schlauch mehr als ein normaler? Weil ich hab jetzt mein 6. snakebite hinten -.- und das is sowas von nervig da würd ich ein paar gramm mehr schon ertragen.



das liegt dann nicht undbedingt an den schläuchen..
und fattys sind böse


----------



## GizzZ (13. Oktober 2005)

Naja also auf meinem reifen steht 40-65 psi also so maximal 4,5 bar. Ich hab halt angst da mehr als 50 psi rein zu machen oder is diese angst unbegründet?


----------



## Flatpro (13. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also auf meinem reifen steht 40-65 psi also so maximal 4,5 bar. Ich hab halt angst da mehr als 50 psi rein zu machen oder is diese angst unbegründet?


#
wenne zu viel luft reinpappst schält sich der mantel ganz leicht vonner felge bei 180 und so.. halt allem wo seitliche belastung aufn REIFEN(für dich evil) kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (13. Oktober 2005)

was issn so de beste druck fern BMX?


----------



## Renegado (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenn kein BMX was 24" große Räder hat... villei n BMX-Cruiser oder n MTB 24" aber das ja wat andres ...


----------



## billi (13. Oktober 2005)

der beste druck für einen bmx reifen liegt ganz klar bei 4,69345 bar


----------



## Renegado (13. Oktober 2005)

natürlich wie konnten wir 4,69345 vergessen    Und welche pumpe macht das so genau ?


----------



## GizzZ (13. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> #
> wenne zu viel luft reinpappst schält sich der mantel ganz leicht vonner felge bei 180 und so.. halt allem wo seitliche belastung aufn REIFEN(für dich evil) kommt


Aber der maximal wert bringt den reifen bei einer etwas höheren belsatung nicht zum platzen oder wie? Weil wenn nicht fetz ich mir noch 1 bar rein


----------

